# This is why we live in Norcal!



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All.

Just wanted to share some pics from a tandem ride through Sonoma County.
The run along Hwy 1 is gorgeous!

This is winter riding in the Bay Area:

Valley Ford to Duncans Mills & Jenner | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Purdy pics. You might run into my buddy Joe and his wife in that area cruising on their tandem Have fun!


----------



## 311rulzz (Feb 2, 2012)

very nice


----------



## jmckee815 (Feb 3, 2012)

Not too mention it is 65 degrees in SF, right now on Feb 9th. Beautiful!


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 26, 2012)

Go figure I'd catch a cold and be stuck inside all week in the beautiful weather. Jens would have dropped this cold by now


----------



## trivalleyrider (Mar 15, 2012)

311rulzz said:


> very nice


+1 awesome!


----------

